# The Weird Tatto Effect (Photoshop Tutorial)



## goobimama (Aug 31, 2005)

Hereâ€™s an edit for your portrait which basically adds a tattoo to the face and some weird alterations which screw up an image. Its more of a fun tutorial, donâ€™t know if it will be useful. It was a bit inspired by Nikhilâ€™s pic which he posted.

Step 1: Open up your image. A Portrait would do good in this case. I used the extremely hot Lindsay Lohan wallpaper.
*img321.imageshack.us/img321/844/bhootbegin6ap.jpg

Step 2: Select the face and all other skin parts (Chest, neck). Make sure you donâ€™t select the eyes and the lips. 

To go about this step you might want to use the Magnetic Lasso Tool (L). The Pen tool would do best though. To unselect the Lips and Eyes, just press Alt while dragging again (Alt minuses while Shift dragging adds). Anyway, I wont go into detail of selecting stuff.

Step 3: Press Ctrl+U to bring up the Hue/Saturation box. Just reduce the Saturation Value by half or something till you get a desired effect. 

*img321.imageshack.us/img321/5593/bhooth16yn.jpg

Step 4: Go to Filter > Noise > Add Noise and give a value of 1.7 to 3 depending on your image.

Step 5: Next, select the Lips using whatever tool you feel like. Press Ctrl+U to bring up the Hue/Saturation box again and this time increase the Saturation Value till you get a bright red. If it brightens to a different colour, just move the Hue Slider till you get a red.

Step 6: Create a new layer (Ctrl+Shift+N). Change the Blend mode of this layer to Color. Then, take you Brush tool and change your foreground colour to Red. Now, paint right over the Iris to make them bloodshot red. Zoom in if you find it hard to trace the edges.

Step 7: Create yet another layer and select the Pencil tool. Take a size of 1 and change your foreground colour to yellow. Now, imprint little spots of yellow in the eyes to give it a slight glow.

*img321.imageshack.us/img321/3802/bhoot23zv.jpg

Step 8: Now take the Custom Shape tool which is under the Rectangle Tool Flyout (U). In your options bar, 
*img321.imageshack.us/img321/9261/bhoot31bk.jpg
select your shape as shown in the figure. If you cannot find it (Sun 1), then just click the button on the upper right and select â€œAllâ€?.

*img321.imageshack.us/img321/3664/bhooth49rm.jpg

Step 9: Press D to reset your colour palette. Create a new layer. Shift+Drag the shape to an approximate size. Now, change the Blend mode of the layer to Color.(You can play around with blend modes.) Duplicate this layer (Ctrl+J)

Step 10: Now take the Eraser tool and erase all those parts of the shape which are going out of place. (You might want to Hide visibility of the duplicated layer to see the effects properly.)

Step 11: Move the duplicated layer and do the same as step 10.

Step 12: Take the Burn tool (O) and darken some areas under the eyes. You could also darken the pupils. I also used the Color Replacement Tool (J) to add a little blue colour to the hair.

*img128.imageshack.us/img128/1551/bhootfinal3vn.jpg

Please comment.


----------



## Biplav (Aug 31, 2005)

scary!!!
the eyes look good


----------



## dreams (Sep 1, 2005)

A perfect make up over for a scary movie.. ha ha ha.. gud job m8..


----------



## shwetanshu (Sep 1, 2005)

good tutorial, but scary, gonna try it with my sisters' pic ..... hehehehe


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 2, 2005)

hehe
BTW whos the model ?
Lindsay lohan ?

Good work.


----------



## FasTrack (Sep 2, 2005)

When i get my left arm full tattoed i will post that pic here.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 3, 2005)

@Fastrack: Awaiting your pic. In the meanwhile, here's one which came out quite nice...

*img177.imageshack.us/img177/4915/milindtatoo3nc.jpg


----------



## Rewat (Sep 7, 2005)

Hey dude,
            Your work is awesome. hey by the way i too am a photoshop user but u seem to be great can u send some more of your work
- REWAT


----------



## Rewat (Sep 7, 2005)

Hey dude,
            Your work is awesome. hey by the way i too am a photoshop user but u seem to be great can u send some more of your work
- REWAT


----------

